# Who are we going to protect?



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

As most of us know, Charlotte has been granted another team. So the question for us Kings fans is: Who are we going to protect for the expansion draft?

I think the 8 players we are going to protect are:
Webber
Bibby
Christie
Peja
Divac
Bobby Jackson
Pollard
Hedo

That means Gerald Wallace, Keon Clark, Jim Jackson, and Damon Jones are all going to be unprotected. If any of them gets drafted, then we are going to get hurt.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Ugh, the thing I'm a little concerned about is....

What if the Kings don't protect Wallace, they pick him up, and he becomes the next big thing? It's entirely plausible.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I won't protect Pollard or Clark, highly unlikely both go, if one goes you have the other... and it allows you to protect Wallace.

-Petey


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I won't protect Pollard or Clark, highly unlikely both go, if one goes you have the other... and it allows you to protect Wallace.
> 
> -Petey


I agree. You gotta protect Wallace at all cost.

Keon will not likely be taken because his contract allows him to opt out and becomes a FA. But Pollard will most likely be taken. If I'm picking for Charlotte I'd definitely pick someone from the Kings.

How about leaving Divac unprotected? He's not young, he will be a FA soon, and he makes too much money. Petrie should begin spreading the rumor that he's dying of cancer...


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Petrie should begin spreading the rumor that he's dying of cancer...


:laugh:


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Petrie should begin spreading the rumor that he's dying of cancer...


ROFL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

True in regards to Divac's age, he might not go... even if left un-protected.

But he also might get picked and traded to a less deep team for some talent...

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I believe that I heard on ESPN that Keon Clark was signed by the Kings to a one year deal worth $4,500,000.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Yes, that would be why he's wearing a Kings uniform now, the X Factor.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

Not to worry. By the time the expansion draft takes place at the fall of 2004, there will only be 8 Kings under contract. The rest of the team will be either free agents or probably left before the 2004 season. That makes deciding who to protect very easy doesn't it?

Under contract:
1) Bibby
2) Christie
3) Hedo
4) Peja
5) Bobby Jackson
6) Webber
7) Wallace
8) Pollard


----------



## TmacUpHoesDown (Jun 24, 2002)

LupinIV: I think the Kings will want to keep Clark.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think Turkoglu may be gonna via trade by the time the expansion draft rolls around. I believe that management has a higher regard for Gerald Wallace right now. That's a kid that could be a future star. So, in that sense, I don't think Hedo is going to be around to protect. Pollard? he is another guy that is iffy. I like his hustle, but I think he Kings may leave him unprotected if they get a promising young guy from the draft.


----------



## Mike Bibby (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TmacUpHoesDown</b>!
> LupinIV: I think the Kings will want to keep Clark.


I hope we keep Clark. He won't be signed at that time, if you look at contracts now, but I think we are going to do everything we can to sign him. That probably leaves Pollard as the odd man out.


----------



## Mike Bibby (Jan 10, 2003)

Does anyone know if the expansion will be held before or after the NBA draft of 2004?


----------

